# Is Fusso99 still top dog?



## Coupe25 (Feb 11, 2017)

In terms of easy to use wax sealants. Taking into account price as well.
I bought a pot a year ago and I'm happy with it, just wondering if others prefer different products and why? Heard good things from some of Autoglyms offerings in particular.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I think it's still pretty hard to beat. Certainly from a paste wax/sealant perspective, I don't know anything that comes close. Maybe BH DSW but for the performance and price, Fusso is awesome.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Applied mine back in October I think it was and it's still just showing signs of protection. I know the claim is 12 months but this was 1 coat over a glaze so I've got no complaints at all!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

It’s still my go to for durability. 


Gonz.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I've got Fusso Coat Dark for one car and Fusso Coat Light for the other.
Yet to prep the cars and use this so I'm interested to hear what people say too.


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Still one I will have to try this year.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I applied my last coat of Fusso on 25/3/18
Despite still beading and making the weekly wash easy, it's lost most of that surface slickness to the touch and the beading isn't as immense as before where it was on a par with BSD.
So I've washed the car this morning and tucked her away in the garage for another coat tonight :lol:
I think I'm just a slickness and beading addict!


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I’m sure they do a spray wax and detailer... may be compatible as a top up or drying aid...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Kinda still on topic.
So I had a more time about 6 weeks ago when I applied Fusso.
I had a prewash, a 2BM wash, clay mitt, followed by using SRP by hand as a pre wax cleanser.
Would have loved to use tar remover and fallout remover first but alas kids need daddy time too.
Anyway, the SRP was easy on easy off.
The Fusso then went on like butter in a warm pan and buffed off easy.

Today however was not satisfying at all.
The wash process was fine.
As I only waxed 6 weeks ago and washed weekly I thought just wash then wax.
The Fusso was not happy.
The surface felt grabby making it hard to spread the wax thin.
This resulted in the Fusso being much harder to buff off.
I'm sure this would be the same with all hard waxes.
I will have to do a test to see if using just a clay mitt after washing will enable easy use or whether it really needs a pre wax cleaner too!


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Is there a possibility you didn't buff off enough after first wax ?


----------



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

It'll probably need decontamination, ime you can't really wash and go straight to wax, it'll need a cleanser polish such as lime prime to go on first.
Srp isn't really a cleaner, it's an aio polish.


----------



## kdot (Jul 11, 2017)

Applied in September and its wearing off slightly but still going strong!

Really pleased for 20 quid :thumb:


----------



## DKPowers (Aug 10, 2017)

I was somewhat dissapointed with Fusso's performance on top of PPF (proper decon done but I did only use IPA wipedown) especially down the sides of the car. On the hood and trunk lid it worked and stayed on quite well.

This summer I'm going to try Sonax Polymer Netshield and use Gyeon Prep just before.


----------



## DKPowers (Aug 10, 2017)

Would rain right after applying Fusso ruin the finish/durability? If so, would application of BSD right away on top of Fusso prevent it?


----------



## Coupe25 (Feb 11, 2017)

DKPowers said:


> Would rain right after applying Fusso ruin the finish/durability? If so, would application of BSD right away on top of Fusso prevent it?


To an extent, it needs a little longer to cure. I've only ever used it on top of SRP but this time I used panel wipe before application so we will see how long it lasts.


----------

